# Kobe to the Kings rumor



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

This is a rumor that I found on another Kings message board. According to the higher-ups at this website, the guy that posted this is legit.



> Marc Stein said today in an off the record conversation with a local media member that Kings GM Geoff Petrie spoke with Mitch Kupchak Sunday evening.
> 
> Petrie has offered Peja Stojakovic, Vlade Divac, and a future 1st round pick to the Lakers for Kobe Bryant and Kareem Rush.
> 
> ...


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Bibby, Christie, Bryant, Webber and Miller? Truly impressive, as if Bibby, Christie, Peja, Webber and Miller wasn't before.

If Bryant was traded for chemistry reasons, do you think the Lakers would want Divac? Hasn't he and Shaq have had words before?

Also whom else do the Kings have to play as big men if Webber gets hurt or to spell Miller and Webber if they trade Divac?

-Petey


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Whoa, this is big news. 

If this happens... man.

Bibby, Kobe, Christie, Webber and Miller

Bench
BJax, Rush, Wallace, Songaila, Davis, Peeler and Funderburke.

The Kings would be the best team in the West. 

(prays to god for this to either smooth over or trade Kobe)


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

I think this would make the Mavs the best team in the West/Basketball easily.

The Lakers lose a bit in their starting rotation with Peja replacing Kobe. It does make their bench stronger with Divac, but with Shaq, and Iron-Man Malone, how much time will he get?

And I don't think Miller will be the center he was in the East. Banging with Jason Collins, Travis Knight, A. Davis is different then playing with Shaq. Imagine 4 games this year vs. Shaq and 4 vs. Ming. 

I don't think a combo of Bradley, Fortson and Dirk getting some minutes at the 5 is weaker then Miller. To me Dirk is a better player then Webber, although I'm sure others think otherwise. The swing-men in Christie-Kobe, George-Peja, Jamison-Walker-Finley... hands down that is the Mavs as they have depth, and the Lakers and Kings have their weaknesses (in Christie and George). Now points? I'd rate Payton and Nash closely. Could go either way, but Bibby is a pretty big drop off when compared to either.

-Petey


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Except Bibby and Jackson is the best PG duo in the league. Gerald Wallace just keeps getting better and better. Kobe is better than Finley.

If trade goes down, I see two reasons behind it. One, Shaq and Kobe will never get along again after this and two, the Kings must be assured Kobe gets exonerated.

Pure speculation on my part as I have no clue what will happen, but I think those are as good as any other idea.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

The message board also says that the trade does not work financially but if you replace Rush with George, it does.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Even though Jackson and Bibby may be the best PG combo in the league, that is a result of Christie's lesser offensive skills, when the Kings go small, and the fact Bibby was hurt last season. The same could be said for Dallas last year. NVE played SG, Finley SF when they went small for offense... But the Lakers are a different beast with Payton, very durable, logs many minutes. You would rather have Payton then Bibby or Jackson? Also when the Mavs traded their backup point/6th man in NVE they eventually acquired Walker, a Point-Foward type. As a Nets fan, you know he ran the offense for the Celtics against us, as much as their point. So... I won't even give that to the Kings or Lakers.

For those whom want to argue whom would play back up point in Dallas, I'm sure Nash will sit when Walker is on the floor, and Walker will sit when Nash is getting his minutes, and they'll play minutes when both are running about.

-Petey


----------



## shazha (Nov 20, 2002)

hey what a coincidence i was going to post this yesterday, as a possible kobe trade, i had no idea there was some truth to it.

Well i think peja is a much better fit to the lakers, if they can aquire christy too. 

so maybe a bryant and george for christy and peja. What LA need is a great outside shooter who can hit open shots consistantly when malone and shaq draw double teams or payton breaks down defences with his penetration.

I say do it LA. Ship off bryant.


----------



## ssmokinjoe (Jul 5, 2003)

i doubt they'll trade Kobe this season. they'll probably just wait until he opts out on his own.


----------



## Julo (Nov 23, 2002)

Ahhh, you gotta love message board rumors...  

I don't know if the Lakers would do it... sure, they'll be getting something instead of loosing him to FA, but Kobe goes to one of the big 5 teams in the West... it's a double edged sword... 

Then again, Peja would be a good fit for the Lakers


----------



## Im The One (Sep 1, 2002)

Man all these Kobe to ________? rumors are great. He mentioned Maggette too does that mean he's coming to the LAC.
He's cool with Brand and Maggs, well have money.

Anyway, I think the Lakers would want more then that though. Divac is on his last leg and that lotto pick is going to be pretty high.
Maybe Wallace, Peja, Divac and 1st rd for Kobe, and George. Do you think thats to much? Maybe you could take George and Divac out

I dont see much truth to alot of those rumors, well for at least for now. Not much teams are going to trade for a Kobe that isnt resigned yet. If he does leave I dont think it would be during the season. After the season it's anyone's guess.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

From the L.A Times:



> Meanwhile, Laker General Manager Mitch Kupchak said Monday that despite the very public falling out between Bryant and O'Neal, he received not a single telephone call from another general manager seeking to acquire one of them.
> 
> "They know better," Kupchak said.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Oh the drama ends so so early.

-Petey


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Sac: high risk
LA: not enough, add wallace


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

I would think that if you have the oppurtunity to get a player of Kobe Bryant's caliber, that you worry about your depth at big man later. I don't understand why LAL would trade him to a western conference team where they would have to face him 4 times a year, not including the playoffs.


----------



## kb8gw32003 (Sep 10, 2003)

Wow, can my dreams come true? What bout being #8, that is now taken by Peeler....hopefully they would make a deal!


----------



## 7469 (Nov 26, 2003)

...


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

No. It probably wasn't true.


----------



## bballer27 (Aug 21, 2003)

i agree with Julo all the way on this one


----------

